# HID in Crystal headlights



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

despite what you may think about this thread, I don't intend to put HID in my crystal headlights nor do I have the funds. I just wanted to bring up a topic about this for the sake of wondering.

Back in the day, when Crystal headlights were new to the market and only available through Mossy (they have actually been around for some time now), I remember a thread about putting HID lights in stock housings. As most people know, stock lamps are bad for HID b/c you will have a bad beam pattern which will kill the effectiveness of HID light and blind oncoming traffic. Someone on the thread asked how they would work better in the Crystal clear housings. The answer was, they would be worse in the crystal housing than in the stock housing.

I was on the Maxima forum not too long ago looking up a topic for my mom's maxima and I came upon a post in the FAQ section about adding HID to 3rd, 4th, and 5th generation maximas. The article explained that the 3rd and 4th generation maximas are really bad b/c they use 9004 lamps, the 5th generation, however is not AS bad b/c it uses H4 bulbs in the lamps. 

The article goes on further to explain that 9004 bulbs have a horizontal filament when placed in the housing (parallel to the base) while H4 bulbs have a vertical filament (perpendicular to the base). 

The shape of an HID bulb almost mimics the output of a verticle filament (like the H4). In this case, if you put a D2R bulb (reflector type of HID bulb) inside, it would be like having your highs on all the time, yet, it *should* be better than the pattern found in the stock housing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i think rack out the 300 bucks,and get the system on Ebay that is already aimed and fitted for H4..

over time, i'd like to do that, but for right now, im kinda sticking to a budget of broke


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say dont do it.

if you really want the beam pattern to be good why dont you jes do the bmw bi-xenon projectors( d2s) so that way u can have both hi and lo beam and jes buy oem ones off of henry koson which he gives a pretty damn good price.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i can get dual HID action from H4.. like 400 bucks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

guys, I'm not really doing it, I just wanted to go over the idea of 9004 housings or H4 housings as a better platform for HID.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

oh, H4 by far


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you tell em 97GA. they never listen do they. i have no comment on your question, way over my head. kind of sounds like it shouldn't be done at all though.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually.. its very very simple.. think of it like this.. the inner reflector has a houndred or so small reflectors. they each serve there own purpose.. reflecting the filiment.. if the HID filiment is in the exact place as the H4 filliment, there will be No problem..BUT, if you get a ghetto D2S conversion, and just throw it in, you are wasting time.. get the dual hi/low conversion, and everything will be o-k


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I imagine you would need a D2R not D2S bulb for this housing. However since it won't fit in the hole, you'd have to buy a kit that is HID with ballasts and bulbs but that is designed for an H4 orifice. That assumes that the whole bulb unit is around the same size as the H4 originally and designed to work in a reflector environment. Then and only then is it an 'ok' HID setup. It isn't perfect, but its the closes you're going to get short of putting the real deal off some other car that had it OEM and then graft it.

Seth


----------

